# Cheap UV light for tying flies?



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Not looking for anything crazy, just looking for something that's reasonable in the $10 range.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

You can get the Orvis light for $15.

http://www.orvis.com/p/bug-bond/1y59


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Your local ace hardware or walmart should have one for $8-12.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

They make a lot of fingernail polish that is UV cured. Check walmart in the women's section


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok guys, while we are on this subject, how about a good source for UV resin that will not break the bank.  I thought I found something on the cheap (normally cures in 6hrs w/o a uv light), but my cool new UV light will not make it kick.  I like Loon Knot Sense, but looking for something softer, cheaper, clearer and easy to get ahold of.

:-?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

good chit isn't cheap and cheap chit isn't good.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

> good chit isn't cheap and cheap chit isn't good.



I'm sure that's not the case when dealing with a little UV light haha


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

There's a guy on some fly fishing forums named SilverCreek that produces his own resin.  You can find it at: 

http://www.washingtonflyfishing.com/forum/index.php?threads/tack-free-fast-cure-crystal-uv-cure-resin.97151/

Its the real deal and not expensive.  In my experience, its the fasted drying UV resin made.  The only thing about it is that it is thin.  For applications where you want to make large heads or bodies out of resin, it would be better to use a thicker resin, and then top it off with SilverCreek's stuff.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

CW, I actually look forward to those replys you make!   ;D

Thanks Rob!  Looks interesting but I can't find how to order the stuff unless you become a member of that board.  You got the guy's website or email addy?   :-?

Found an interesting comparison about different resins thru that link you gave Rob where a guy compared about 6 diff resins, including epoxy to UV resins and Liquid Fusion glue (a urethane resin) found in the fabric dept of Walmart (under $5).  I'm going to pick some of the Liquid Fusion up and compare it to Loctite's GO2 Glue (also found in the craft section or paint dept of Walmart) which is the best non epoxy clear soft resin I've used for covering heads, popper bodies, foam bodies, gluing on epoxy eyes, brushbacks and basically what you would use for UV resins without the UV kick feature.  In other words, it's super clear (no yellowing), super durable, no smell, is soft enough to be bendable and somewhat soft to the tough when cured and super cheap but take about an hour+ to kick and over night to fully cure.  I wish the stuff would kick with a UV light but it doesn't.     Great stuff to have anyways on your fly tying table, especially if you have a fly turner or can let it sit on your vise overnite.  Nobody told me about it and to this very date, I've never heard of anyone using it.  I just picked some up when it first came out and started experimenting with it a couple of years ago and found it was great stuff.  Still use it today.  Just wish I could find something inexpensive like GO2 Glue that would kick with a UV light or a UV light that would kick the stuff at a different wavelength.

I'm currently using a 9 LED 365nM UV light I bought on ebay for about $26 (I've seen comparable brand name lights go from $40 to $60).  The research I've read says that 365nM is the best wavelength to use for curing resins.  But then again, I haven't testing it with multiple UV resins (or for that matter, other non-UV resins), just Loon Knot Sense.  So I'm not sure.

Any input on the subject?   :-?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I love liquid fusion for brushbacks since i can just rinse with water and start over if I mess up, and it's also the best stuff I've had for applying stick on eyes. It's fine for situations where it's replacing super glue, but I don't see it replacing epoxy.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been using the Silver Creek for 6 months with excellent results.. It is relatively inexpensive, so I use it for everything.. It's nice to have a fly that is dry to the touch and ready to fish in 10 seconds as opposed to putting flies on a drying wheel..

I bought the light from Silver Creek, but save your money and get this one from Walmart @ $9.97.. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rayovac-VBUV-B-Rayovac-Value-Bright-9-LED-UV-Flashlight/22086108... It cures the epoxy just as fast as the more expensive "Silver Creek" light.

Very happy with this combo so far.. The Silver Creek UV epoxy is $15 and you get 50% more that the more popular brands.


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

Do the more expensive lights make any difference?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Do the more expensive lights make any difference?


It made no difference on the Silver Creek UV epoxy.. Both lights dried the epoxy in approx. 5 seconds..

I bought the Ray-O-Vac UV light at Walmart to check for scorpions around our fishing shack on Little Gasparilla Island. We have quite a few of them on the island and the UV light makes them glow a fluorescent green at night. With a 6yo boy and a dog running around, it's good to keep the scorpion population in check!

Anyhow, I tried both lights side by side and they work at the same speed.. It is the lightwave range that determines if it will cure the epoxy and I'm guessing both UV lights are the same..

You can get the same Ray-O-Vac light on Amazon for $9.95 with free shipping with Prime..


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Bob, is that Silver Creek hard like epoxy or is it softer when set?

Never thought about bringing a UV light to LGI. Been going there for eons and seen those little jokers on occasions, but it never crossed my mind. Funny thing is, I'll usually run to the dock barefoot. Now I'll be thinkin about it! :-/ ;D


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Hey Bob, is that Silver Creek hard like epoxy or is it softer when set?
> 
> Never thought about bringing a UV light to LGI.  Been going there for eons and seen those little jokers on occasions, but it never crossed my mind.  Funny thing is, I'll usually run to the dock barefoot.  Now I'll be thinkin about it!   :-/             ;D


Silver Creek is a hard set epoxy.. I've been using Liquid Fusion for a year or two.. About the only thing I've found to attach the eyes to EP flies that doesn't let go..

I'd be more worried about sand spurs walking to the dock.. Those damn scorpions have been thick to the last 2 years.. I've found a few in the house and one took up residence in my Crocs last Summer.. Good thing I found him before I put them on.. They make a spray that will kill scorpions on contact, but I usually use the big stomp..


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

I ordered from silvercreek by sending him an email at 
picaboo(at)charter(dot)net. Put UV resin in the subject line. I know it sounds kinda fake, but the product was good and it got to me quick. A lot of people across a lot of forums use the stuff.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Good stuff, thanks. I'll probably just go with this then






> I've been using the Silver Creek for 6 months with excellent results..  It is relatively inexpensive, so I use it for everything..  It's nice to have a fly that is dry to the touch and ready to fish in 10 seconds as opposed to putting flies on a drying wheel..
> 
> I bought the light from Silver Creek, but save your money and get this one from Walmart @ $9.97.. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rayovac-VBUV-B-Rayovac-Value-Bright-9-LED-UV-Flashlight/22086108...  It cures the epoxy just as fast as the more expensive "Silver Creek" light.
> 
> Very happy with this combo so far..  The Silver Creek UV epoxy is $15 and you get 50% more that the more popular brands.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Snookdaddy, the GO2 Glue by Loctite works good for epoxy eyes as well. I hate fishing with Pirate flies! ;D

The sands spurs were finally worked out of the lawn (if you want to call it a lawn). But I know whatcha mean!  Oh and the "stomp" or good "whack" with a stick is way more satisfying than spray! ;D


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been emailing back and forth talking to Henry from Silver Creek. He's says he's currently out of the chemicals used to make up the Silver Creek UV Cure resin. He says there's been a quality control problem with the product he uses in the mixture. So he has more stuff on order hoping they get it right this time. So he has me and others on a list once he gets a new batch together. I'll keep you posted.


----------

